# LOTS of trouble with getting labels off



## MedPretzel (May 13, 2005)

Hello all,





After my long hiatus, I thought I would write a question. I returned home from a long course (6 weeks) and found that I had over 3 (!!) cartons of bottles in my basement. Most of the labels came off without a problem, but there are about 10 bottles with really nasty labels on them. I soaked them overnight in (originally) hot water, but they didn't budge the next morning either. They're really stuck on there.





What do you all suggest I use to get it off? I am thinking maybe tomorrow is a "goof-off"/turpentine day, but was hoping that there's something even easier...





It's good to be back!















Martina


----------



## greenbean (May 13, 2005)

Boil the bottles like you do fruit jars when you sterilize them. The glue ought to melt right off.





Chris


----------



## MedPretzel (May 13, 2005)

Thanks so much! I'm going to do that tomorrow!!! Thanks again!!! 





Martina


----------



## Hippie (May 13, 2005)

Wow. Is that really you?


----------



## geocorn (May 14, 2005)

Sometimes a box knife and an SOS pad will take the labels off. Sometimes it is not worth the effort, so I just throw those bottles away.


----------



## MedPretzel (May 14, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> Wow. Is that really you?







Yep, believe it or not....









Just bottled 2004 Chrysanthemum wine tonight. Yield: 23 750 ml bottles, 20 185 ml bottles. Uff!


----------



## kaizen (May 15, 2005)

Don't know if this will help, but if you use a butter knife to scrap
the labels off while the bottle has new hot water in it after the hot
water soak has gone cold. Then scrub with a scouring pad and soap
(or SOS like George stated.)


----------



## MedPretzel (May 16, 2005)

Well I tried all your helpful tips, and.... nope. The stuff is *on* there. I'll either goof-off it or just slap a label over the existing one. 





Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## Tree Frog (May 16, 2005)

I use Goof Off as a last resort, if I really need the bottle. The fumes are pretty rough.


----------



## Joseph1 (May 17, 2005)

I usually let the bottle soak a day or two then scrape the label off with a single-edge razor blade (carefully). This has been effective for me on all but the most stubborn Australian labels. I have read of two other methods used by those that collect the label rather than the bottle.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

After soaking and attempting to scrape the label off, empty the bottle and place it in the freezer. When the label has frozen, scrape it off. The second method is to place the bottle in the oven and heat to 100 to 150 degrees for 10 to 15 minutes. The individuals posting these methods indicate that the label will “peal right off”.

I guess I am too skeptical and have not tried either method, choosing to discard the bottle if my soak and scrape method does to work.


----------



## kaizen (May 21, 2005)

Ok Ok Ok I get it. For that gummy mess, use a citrus based gum
remover. Something like Goo Gone. I used it to take the
penstripping off my truck without ruining the finish. It workes
great on the bottles and no smell or toxic anything.


----------



## MedPretzel (May 22, 2005)

I broke down today and took off those darn labels with "Goof Off" which sounds a lot like your Goo-Gone. Actually, it was a lot easier than I had thought, because once I wiped over the label with it, they were relatively easy to get off by just picking at the corner and peeling the rest off.





So, I was a pretty happy camper today. I expected to spend a lot more time on the porch steps with my wine bottles.


----------



## kaizen (May 22, 2005)

Goo Gone is a milder Goof Off. If you don't like the smell of the
G.O. then the G.G. is for you. (easier on the hands as well.) 



Have fun cleaning


----------

